# how many reds in 75



## piranhaman95 (Jan 26, 2005)

how many reds in 55 for life ?and will rhom stay in in 75 gallon for life 48x18?thanks :rasp:


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

you could probably do 3 reds in that 55
and the rhom would do well in a 75 for life


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Depending on the setup you have. If you are willing to do alot of water changes and keep a close eye on the fish I would say it's safe to say as many as 4 But really a 75 Gallon or larger would be better for the Red Bellies. A Rhom wiill be fine in a 75 Gallon tank for years, however if you can keep him alive long enough there will come a time when it will make sense to you to put him in a 125G or larger tank. I would suggest something maybe a bit wider that a 125 Gallon. The usual 18in isn't all that wide. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

3 reds in the 55g

5 reds in the 75g

how big is the rhom that you are talking about??

if you got a small rhom (3" or so) then u could keep it in the 55g tank for quite some time since they grow rather slow....probably until the rhom reached a size of 8-9 inches in total length. I wouldnt keep him in there past him reaching that length just because he would be kind of cramped.

also, if u went with the '3 reds in 55g' then u would be able to keep them in that tank for life...you would have to upgrade to a larger tank at some point.

goodluck


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

IMO any more than 2 is asking for trouble... full grown RBP's get 12 inches... and they can co-habitate for years without problems and then suddenly turn on one another...


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

First thing, 2 RBPs is asking for trouble moreso than 3 or more is.

Secondly, RBs hardly EVER reach a foot in a home aquarium. Usually they reach 8 - 10" max. They only get up to a foot in huge 1000+ gallon zoo aquariums, and the rivers.

You just seem to be misinformed.


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

The point wasn't how big they get... it was how risky it is to have more than two in a 75 gallon... but thankyou oh wise one


----------



## piranhaman95 (Jan 26, 2005)

let me get this right 3 reds in 55 and rhom in 75 right for life?


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Fish_first said:


> The point wasn't how big they get... it was how risky it is to have more than two in a 75 gallon... but thankyou oh wise one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Id have to agree with mack! 3 ps are better than 2 but for life? Nothing lasts for life, why should a tank. Always be ready to upgrade or stay out of the hobby. If u had a corvette as your daily driver, and u got married and had a kid or more wouldnt u upgrade cars? (I wouldnt trade a corvette though) But u would need a 4 seater+ right? So think of it that way! good luck


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

if red belly... maybe 4 in the 75. (Caribe / Ternetzi = 3 for life) IMO
Only one I would say can live in the 55 for life.

I have 3 caribe in my 75.

Best of luck


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

i have 6 reds in my 55, but only till march.. i would go with 3 or 4


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

If you literally mean the life of the fish, none can live in the 55. 3-4 can go in the 75. If you are talking the literal life of a rhom, then a 75 wont be big enough. It will, however, last a very long time before it would be necessary to upgrade.

Now, advice you didnt ask for. You could put three reds in a 55 gal and they will be fine in there for quite a while. You could buy a rhom at almost any size, under 12" lets say, and you could keep it in the 75 for quite a long while. This advice is probably more realistic for you to follow unless you plan on keeping your piranhas for years and years, and want to be set up for life from the get go.


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

i going with a 25 gal per fish rule, but that's just me. check the sig.


----------

